# Needing Rhinestone Transfers



## stephens411 (Mar 23, 2011)

I am looking for some custom rhinestone transfers to be made.

It needs to be the team name Elite in kunstler script print. 2inches tall 6 inches wide. Solid clear white rhinestones. I'm thinking 75 for quantity.

Also, the team name Elite Gymnastics and a larger E same font behind in red, in Kunstler Script font, italics and bold. This will be a larger design 9 inches wide 6 inches tall and red and white rhinestones, again 20-30 for the quantity.


----------



## Susan Scott (Mar 23, 2011)

Check out Sandy Jo at Rhinestonetemplates.com she will be glad to help you out.

Susan


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

email [email protected]


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

you should post that here
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

There are lots of great custom rhinestone companies out there. You can try myrhinestonetransfers.com, or tampabaybling.com


----------



## rena PEAK (Oct 22, 2011)

we do custom designs. PM me if you still need.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Same here.


----------



## Jamosniper (Dec 19, 2011)

Bella designs


----------



## montu (Mar 7, 2011)

Is there a rhinestone transfer company that gives quotes the same day for custom work?


----------



## rena PEAK (Oct 22, 2011)

montu said:


> Is there a rhinestone transfer company that gives quotes the same day for custom work?


montu, you could contact us. We usually quote in 24hrs for custom work. No extra fee for rush orders.


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

montu said:


> Is there a rhinestone transfer company that gives quotes the same day for custom work?


Yes, we can do that.
PM me for detail discussion as the forum doesn't allow self-promotion.

U can check our web in my signature.

Hope we can help!

Nice day!


----------

